# Puffy



## PEBBLE1992 (Jul 5, 2022)

I pin 100 mg of test cyp every 10 days.  I’ve noticed puffiness in the first two or three days.  Am I seeing things and is there anything that would (help) me stay leaner for more muscle to show through? As in gear or peptide.  You can PM me if you want or answer here either is fine.  Sorry if this is dumb/newbie question.


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 5, 2022)

thats a very low dosage. suprised youd be having this problem. but maybe try pinning 50mg every 5 days instead.


----------



## PEBBLE1992 (Jul 5, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> thats a very low dosage. suprised youd be having this problem. but maybe try pinning 50mg every 5 days instead.


Thanks for the response. I’ve learned hardly anything beats hard work but is there anything you’d recommend adding for fat loss?  Other than cardio of course.


----------



## CJ (Jul 5, 2022)

PEBBLE1992 said:


> Thanks for the response. I’ve learned hardly anything beats hard work but is there anything you’d recommend adding for fat loss?  Other than cardio of course.


Eating less calories than you burn in a day works exceptionally well.


----------



## iGone (Jul 5, 2022)

PEBBLE1992 said:


> Thanks for the response. I’ve learned hardly anything beats hard work but is there anything you’d recommend adding for fat loss?  Other than cardio of course.


Nothing aside from being in a caloric deficit.


----------



## AcidTears (Jul 5, 2022)

Increasing your injection frequency can “even out” your blood serum concentrations of testosterone, causing (usually) less conversion to estrogen and in turn less fluid retention or puffiness. As suggested try 50mg every 5 days as a start and see where that gets you from a water retention side. Make sure to consult your doctor if you are actually prescribed TRT. 

General principles for fat loss apply even when on TRT. Kcal deficit, plenty of protein to make you feel full and prevent muscle loss, plenty of water (this should be a given anyway) and movement combined with solid weight training. Supplement wise caffeine is your best friend, you can also look into supplements that can mediate stress as this will make sticking to your regiment easier (ashwagandha, etc).


----------



## Dex (Jul 5, 2022)

PEBBLE1992 said:


> I pin 100 mg of test cyp every 10 days.  I’ve noticed puffiness in the first two or three days.  Am I seeing things and is there anything that would (help) me stay leaner for more muscle to show through? As in gear or peptide.  You can PM me if you want or answer here either is fine.  Sorry if this is dumb/newbie question.


How are you feeling on this dose? 100mg every 10 days would keep me flaccid and in bed with zero energy.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jul 5, 2022)

When was the last time you had bloodwork? Your test levels are fluctuating high to low on that injection frequency. This will cause repeated hormonal imbalances and affect your mood amongst may other things. Get bloodwork to make sure you are in range on TT and Free Test. And your E2 is in range.

You want more definition? Burn the fat, cut the salt to just enough, eat clean 100% of the time, drink lots of water, and lift heavy!


----------



## DLTBB (Jul 5, 2022)

Puffiness in what sense? Like extra water weight? What’s your diet like? And stats? Seems kind of lazy to automatically assume it’s the drugs and want to add in more drugs to fix it.


----------



## Thahulk (Jul 6, 2022)

How’s the diet currently? High sodium? Whats the water intake? Get blood work?


----------



## PEBBLE1992 (Jul 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> How are you feeling on this dose? 100mg every 10 days would keep me flaccid and in bed with zero energy.


I have a beautiful wife that makes it easier and if I don’t drink too much I usually tear it up decently I think. 👊🏻👊🏻👊🏻 😆😆😆.  But yes I have noticed some trouble no bullshit.


----------



## PEBBLE1992 (Jul 6, 2022)

Thahulk said:


> How’s the diet currently? High sodium? Whats the water intake? Get blood work?


I can definitely increase water and I did figure the puffiness was water from estrogen right?


----------



## PEBBLE1992 (Jul 6, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Puffiness in what sense? Like extra water weight? What’s your diet like? And stats? Seems kind of lazy to automatically assume it’s the drugs and want to add in more drugs to fix it.


Right on point sir.  I feel good on the dose.  I mainly deal with fucking inflammation (in general I mean).


----------



## PEBBLE1992 (Jul 6, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> When was the last time you had bloodwork? Your test levels are fluctuating high to low on that injection frequency. This will cause repeated hormonal imbalances and affect your mood amongst may other things. Get bloodwork to make sure you are in range on TT and Free Test. And your E2 is in range.
> 
> You want more definition? Burn the fat, cut the salt to just enough, eat clean 100% of the time, drink lots of water, and lift heavy!


Yes I am on TRT and need to lift more weight I think.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 6, 2022)

its probably diet related more then gear


----------



## PEBBLE1992 (Jul 6, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> its probably diet related more then gear


I agree my friend.  Is there anything for back/neck pain that will (safely) loosen me up?  Other than NSAIDS etc…


----------



## PEBBLE1992 (Jul 6, 2022)

I know this is completely unrelated and maybe you guys will get the point…  I hate cocaine but I love the way it smells 😂😂😂.  I haven’t had the magic white powder in many years but damn I miss it and would buy if I knew wtf I was getting.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 6, 2022)

PEBBLE1992 said:


> I know this is completely unrelated and maybe you guys will get the point…  I hate cocaine but I love the way it smells 😂😂😂.  I haven’t had the magic white powder in many years but damn I miss it and would buy if I knew wtf I was getting.


The white horse forum is on another site


----------



## CJ (Jul 6, 2022)

PEBBLE1992 said:


> I agree my friend.  Is there anything for back/neck pain that will (safely) loosen me up?  Other than NSAIDS etc…


Get a massage? Maybe a foam roller or lacrosse ball? Do some yoga or general stetching?


----------



## CJ (Jul 6, 2022)

PEBBLE1992 said:


> I know this is completely unrelated and maybe you guys will get the point…  I hate cocaine but I love the way it smells 😂😂😂.  I haven’t had the magic white powder in many years but damn I miss it and would buy if I knew wtf I was getting.


You have a lot of posts in this thread hinting around about drugs. 

Let's settle down Sparky.


----------



## Thahulk (Jul 6, 2022)

PEBBLE1992 said:


> I can definitely increase water and I did figure the puffiness was water from estrogen right?


Only know from bloods


----------



## PEBBLE1992 (Jul 7, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> The white horse forum is on another site


Thanks! 🤣🤣


----------



## Dex (Jul 7, 2022)

PEBBLE1992 said:


> I can definitely increase water and I did figure the puffiness was water from estrogen right?


I can't imagine your E2 being high on only 100mg of test.


----------



## BKK (Jul 8, 2022)

Try eating a banana every day and supplementing some of your table salt with lite salt.


----------

